# Oculus Quest Probleme mit Kabelverbindung bzw. Trackingstottern nach ein paar Minuten



## Struggy (6. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich habe in letzter Zeit mal wieder die Quest ausgepackt und etwas gedaddelt, bisher mittels aktivem USB-Kabel, an welches dann nur ein schnödes USB-C-Kabel angeschlossen war, da hatte ich auch immer wieder aussetzer und musste neu anstöpseln. Um dies zu fixen, habe ich mir das von allen empfohlene Anker-Kabel gekauft. Nun habe ich, egal mit welchen Kabeln oder Buchsen es immer so, dass bei Klick auf Oculus Link entweder das Bild direkt schwarz bleibt oder nur ganz kurz diese "Menüschürze" zu sehen ist. Spiele ich wireless über Virtual Desktop, funktioniert es, aber das finde ich nicht so gut, man sieht, dass es nicht die beste Bildqualität ist und irgendwie ist es auch manchmal leicht laggy. Jemand 'ne Idee? Alles neu gestartet habe ich natürlich.

EDIT: Noch bissel rumprobiert, also an meiner PCIe USB-Karte ging es jetzt doch, ABER, nach ein paar Minuten kommt es wie schon mit dem alten Kabel immer zu einem Moment, wo das Tracking kaum noch funktioniert, es ist total laggy, bei den Controllern als auch dem Headset. Kurzes Ein- und Ausstöpseln der Quest geht dann wieder für ein paar Minuten. Aber das ist natürlich Müll so. Auch ist gerade beim Starten von Beatsaber laut Ereignisanzeige einiges in die Brüche gegangen, erstes Programm war vrcompositor.exe, das ist SteamVR, dann ist 16 Sekunden später Radeonsoftware.exe abgeraucht. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mit der Oculus-Software zusammenhängt, von dieser finde ich aber nichts in der Ereignisanzeige. SteamVR lässt sich gerade auch nicht mal mehr starten ("Oh nein! Bei SteamVR ist ein unterwarteter Fehler aufgetreten"), kommt direkt Fehler 475.

5700 XT
Ryzen 3600
MSI A-Pro Max B450
650W


----------



## Turbo1993 (6. Januar 2021)

Als ich noch eine AMD Karte verwendet hatte, hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem. Ich hatte permanent Ruckler und das Tracking hat auch nicht richtig funktioniert. Das Problem war, dass die Prozess-Priorität der "OVRServer_x64.exe"* nicht hoch genug war. Also musste ich nach dem verbinden der Quest, erst den Task-Manager öffnen und die Priorität manuell auf Echtzeit stellen, dann konnte ich problemlos spielen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das dein Problem löst. Ein Versuch wäre es aber wert.

* bin mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, ob die .exe so hieß oder ähnlich


----------



## Struggy (7. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für den Input! Habe ich probiert, leider ohne Erfolg, ich werde jetzt die Brille auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen.

EDIT: Das hat mich zumindest wieder spielen lassen, aber auch nur an der PCIe-Karte angeschlossen, nicht am Mainboard direkt und es friert nach ein paar Minuten wieder ein, auch mit der erhöhten Priorität von OVRServer_x64.exe.


----------



## Struggy (19. Januar 2021)

Sorry für push, aber es ist auch etwas passiert. Ich habe mir mittlerweile eine Quest 2 gekauft. Ich hatte zuerst das gleiche Problem, ich habe dann etwas rumprobiert und auf einmal konnte ich mit der Quest 2 ganz normal Link nutzen. Ich konnte an mehreren Tagen stundenlang spielen und hatte keine Freezes. Dann habe ich die Quest 1 noch mal angeschlossen, um zu gucken, ob die jetzt auch wieder geht, aber sie fror wieder nach ein paar Minuten ein. Seitdem kann ich die Quest 2 auch nicht mehr nutzen, es ist zum verrückt werden, was hat denn das Anschließen der Quest 1 ausgelöst, dass die direkt danach angeschlossene Quest 2 dann auch nicht mehr funktioniert? Habe den Rechner und die Quest 2 mehrere Male neu gestartet.


----------

